# "Libertadas três aves selvagens recuperadas no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela"



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2008 às 23:16)

Noticia do jornal on-line _Ecosfera / Público_:

"_Um milhafre-preto, uma cegonha-branca e um bufo-real foram libertados ontem no distrito da Guarda, depois de terem sido recuperados pelo CERVAS (Centro de Ecologia, Recuperação e Vigilância de Animais Selvagens), estrutura do Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela em Gouveia.

O milhafre-preto (Milvus migrans) foi libertado numa acção de sensibilização ambiental no Estabelecimento Prisional da Guarda, onde participaram cerca de cem pessoas.

Em Aldeia Viçosa foi libertada uma cegonha-branca (Ciconia ciconia) que tinha entrado no CERVAS há dois meses, “num estado de grande debilidade, mas que foi possível recuperar com sucesso”, explica o centro em comunicado.

Um bufo-real (Bubo bubo), ave de rapina nocturna, foi libertado em Naves, Almeida, depois de ter estado em recuperação desde 4 de Maio. Um particular encontrou-o preso numa vedação de arame farpado, pendurado por uma das asas.

Actualmente há mais de 50 animais em recuperação no CERVAS. “O número de ingressos em 2008 triplicou em relação a 2007, tendo sido recebidos até ao momento 250 indivíduos de diversas espécies e a taxa de recuperação actual ronda os 50 por cento”, acrescenta o centro.

O CERVAS recupera animais selvagens feridos ou debilitados, apoia e realiza trabalhos de monitorização ecológica e sanitária das populações de animais selvagens e promove a sensibilização ambiental._"​
Fonte: http://ecosfera.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1341045


----------



## belem (31 Ago 2008 às 23:36)

*Re: "Libertadas três aves selvagens recuperadas no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela*



*Dave* disse:


> Noticia do jornal on-line _Ecosfera / Público_:
> 
> "_Um milhafre-preto, uma cegonha-branca e um bufo-real foram libertados ontem no distrito da Guarda, depois de terem sido recuperados pelo CERVAS (Centro de Ecologia, Recuperação e Vigilância de Animais Selvagens), estrutura do Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela em Gouveia.
> 
> ...



Acções dessas são de louvar e querem-se é mais e mais...
A águia-real no Gerês por exemplo está numa situação inaceitável...
Só existe uma fêmea com 25 anos e vive solitária...
A águia-real é mais abundante na Serra de Montesinho, neste momento!


----------



## *Dave* (31 Ago 2008 às 23:55)

*Re: "Libertadas três aves selvagens recuperadas no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela*



belem disse:


> Acções dessas são de louvar e querem-se é mais e mais...
> A águia-real no Gerês por exemplo está numa situação inaceitável...
> Só existe uma fêmea com 25 anos e vive solitária...
> A águia-real é mais abundante na Serra de Montesinho, neste momento!



Caro amigo, eu vivo aqui perto do que chamam "as terras do Lince", mas se perguntar "afinal onde é que está o Lince?" respondem-lhe "não há sinal dele..." . Se se promovessem mais acções para proteger este animal talvez se visse  mais por aqui e não em Espanha...


Abraço


----------



## belem (1 Set 2008 às 18:04)

*Re: "Libertadas três aves selvagens recuperadas no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela*



*Dave* disse:


> Caro amigo, eu vivo aqui perto do que chamam "as terras do Lince", mas se perguntar "afinal onde é que está o Lince?" respondem-lhe "não há sinal dele..." . Se se promovessem mais acções para proteger este animal talvez se visse  mais por aqui e não em Espanha...
> 
> 
> Abraço



O lince não se sabe se já estará extinto na Malcata. Eu penso que não, embora a população local tenha pouco futuro se as coisas se mantiverem como estão.
As fontes do parque dizem que não está extinto.
No entanto o maior núcleo de linces, em Portugal, está presente nas serras algarvias ( 15-25).
Vai abrir um centro de reprodução no Algarve ( Silves) em 2009/2010.


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2008 às 18:57)

*Re: "Libertadas três aves selvagens recuperadas no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela*

Seria bom que assim fosse. Eu não estou tão optimista quanto á possibilidade de ainda existirem linces em Portugal.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Set 2008 às 22:51)

*Re: "Libertadas três aves selvagens recuperadas no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela*

Penso que ainda se encontra uma população de Linces por aqui e que estão no estado selvagem...

Um animal bem bonito que é pena estar em vias de extinção...


----------



## psm (1 Set 2008 às 23:37)

*Re: "Libertadas três aves selvagens recuperadas no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela*



belem disse:


> Acções dessas são de louvar e querem-se é mais e mais...
> A águia-real no Gerês por exemplo está numa situação inaceitável...
> Só existe uma fêmea com 25 anos e vive solitária...
> A águia-real é mais abundante na Serra de Montesinho, neste momento!






Faço referencia a outra ave de rapina em situação muito delicada! Ela é a Águia de Bonelli


----------



## belem (2 Set 2008 às 00:30)

*Re: "Libertadas três aves selvagens recuperadas no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela*



Dan disse:


> Seria bom que assim fosse. Eu não estou tão optimista quanto á possibilidade de ainda existirem linces em Portugal.



Eu, como colaborei com a SOSLynx.org há um par de anos atrás, posso-lhe assegurar que HÁ linces-ibéricos em PORTUGAL. 
E até ouvi um macho na Serra de Monchique, ainda este ano.
A população das serras algarvias é a maior.


----------



## belem (2 Set 2008 às 00:42)

*Re: "Libertadas três aves selvagens recuperadas no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela*



psm disse:


> Faço referencia a outra ave de rapina em situação muito delicada ela é a Águia de Bonelli



A águia-de-bonelli também está em situação delicada, mas bem melhor do que a águia-real ou a águia-imperial.
A águia-imperial ibérica está a regressar de novo a Portugal, fruto do esforço de Espanha em reproduzi-la em cativeiro, em aumentar o número de suas presas naturais e de proteger os seus habitats.
É um pouco o que tem acontecido com mais espécies: o gipaeto-barbado também tem sido visto em Portugal.


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2008 às 16:28)

*Re: "Libertadas três aves selvagens recuperadas no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela*



belem disse:


> Eu, como colaborei com a SOSLynx.org há um par de anos atrás, posso-lhe assegurar que HÁ linces-ibéricos em PORTUGAL.
> E até ouvi um macho na Serra de Monchique, ainda este ano.
> A população das serras algarvias é a maior.



Uma excelente noticia


----------



## MSantos (3 Set 2008 às 01:12)

*Re: "Libertadas três aves selvagens recuperadas no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela*



belem disse:


> Eu, como colaborei com a SOSLynx.org há um par de anos atrás, posso-lhe assegurar que HÁ linces-ibéricos em PORTUGAL.
> E até ouvi um macho na Serra de Monchique, ainda este ano.
> A população das serras algarvias é a maior.



Pensei que já não houvesse linces em Portugal Mas sendo assim é uma boa noticia.


----------



## belem (4 Set 2008 às 22:34)

*Re: "Libertadas três aves selvagens recuperadas no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela*

Inquieta-me um bocado tanta gente achar que já não havia linces em Portugal...
Isso acontece porquê? Que fontes de informação vos disseram de tal? Ou será apenas opinião pessoal?
Como já tive empenhado no lince tenho curiosidade de saber.
Há linces confirmadamente na Malcata, perto da Serra da Adiça e no grupo Monchique-Espinhaço de Cão.
Possivelmente ainda existirão alguns na bacia do Sado e na Serra de S. Mamede, mas em ambos os casos carece de confirmação.
Em Portugal só deverão existir no máximo uns 40 linces.
A espécie cá praticamente não tem possibilidade de recuperação, com a possível excepção da população das serras algarvias.
Para já dependemos dos esforços de Espanha e dos centros de recuperação.


----------



## MSantos (5 Set 2008 às 02:08)

*Re: "Libertadas três aves selvagens recuperadas no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela*



belem disse:


> Inquieta-me um bocado tanta gente achar que já não havia linces em Portugal...
> Isso acontece porquê? Que fontes de informação vos disseram de tal? Ou será apenas opinião pessoal?
> Como já tive empenhado no lince tenho curiosidade de saber.
> Há linces confirmadamente na Malcata, perto da Serra da Adiça e no grupo Monchique-Espinhaço de Cão.
> ...



Não é opinião pessoal, já vi em alguns sites a informação de que não haveria linces em Portugal... Quando é que foi a ultima observação de linces em Portugal?

http://www.confagri.pt/Ambiente/AreasTematicas/ConsNatureza/documentos/doc18.htm


> Actualmente a sua população está confinada a duas sub-populações na Andaluzia, em Espanha. Estes dois núcleos, ou melhor duas metapopulações (populações isoladas) são Doñana, onde existem cerca de 30 a 35 linces, dos quais 3 a 5 fêmeas reprodutoras e Cardeña-Andújar, com cerca de 90 a 120 indivíduos, dos quais 25 são fêmeas reprodutoras.



https://mail.uevora.pt/pipermail/ambio/2007-April/007023.html


> Não; não se detectam indirectamente linces-ibéricos em Portugal há 6 anos
> (excrementos perto da fronteira pt-es), e o Eduardo sabe-o bem, mas não quis
> elaborar... Não se vêem (que eu saiba, com provas, por observadores
> compententes e experientes) há muito mais tempo que isso. Mas ainda bem que
> ele deixou escapar qualquer coisa.



http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lince-ibérico


> Aparentemente encontra-se extinto em Portugal.



Eu não sei se estes sites são fiáveis mas não são os unicos a informar a inexistencia do lince em Portugal. 
De qualquer forma a população de coelhos está muito em baixo devido à mixomatose e a doença hemorrágica viral, logo os poucos linces que haverá em Portugal podem ter os dias contados, se não se tomar uma atitude.


----------



## belem (9 Set 2008 às 00:45)

*Re: "Libertadas três aves selvagens recuperadas no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela*



MSantos disse:


> Não é opinião pessoal, já vi em alguns sites a informação de que não haveria linces em Portugal... Quando é que foi a ultima observação de linces em Portugal?
> 
> http://www.confagri.pt/Ambiente/AreasTematicas/ConsNatureza/documentos/doc18.htm
> 
> ...




Se o caro MSantos ver bem, há links que dizem que ainda existem (http://www.cinegetica.com/artigo_35.htm)  tal como há os  que dizem que já não existem. Os que dizem que existem ainda, argumentam com provas científicas, os outros sinceramente não sei em que é que são baseados. 
Bom, deixando agora um pouco o mundo virtual da net e os cibernautas de lado, em Portugal tem-se encontrado sobretudo excrementos de linces: 2 dos quais resultaram positivos no laboratório, da Malcata e um na Serra da Adiça .
Em Monchique, os avistamentos, são mais frequentes do que qualquer das outras localidades. 
Estudos indiciam a existência clara ( estável e não sazonal) de 15 a 25 indivíduos no grupo das serras algarvias.
Eu como já disse colaborei com a SOSLYNX: http://www.soslynx.org/ 
Pode ver o mapa de distribuição ( actualizado...).
Se quiser mais informações sérias sobre linces, esteja à vontade.
A população dos coelhos-bravos está agora em franco crescimento, notando-se aliás, que existem ainda  em Portugal, locais com grande abundância de coelho-bravo, lebre e perdiz e matagais mediterrânicos.
Como já referi, Portugal depende de Espanha para salvar o lince, porque os linces em Portugal são muito poucos.
Um bom forum espanhol do qual sou membro:

http://www.ellinceiberico.com/foro/index.php



Cumps


----------



## MSantos (9 Set 2008 às 02:54)

*Re: "Libertadas três aves selvagens recuperadas no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela*



belem disse:


> Se o caro MSantos ver bem, há links que dizem que ainda existem (http://www.cinegetica.com/artigo_35.htm)  tal como há os  que dizem que já não existem. Os que dizem que existem ainda, argumentam com provas científicas, os outros sinceramente não sei em que é que são baseados.
> Bom, deixando agora um pouco o mundo virtual da net e os cibernautas de lado, em Portugal tem-se encontrado sobretudo excrementos de linces: 2 dos quais resultaram positivos no laboratório, da Malcata e um na Serra da Adiça .
> Em Monchique, os avistamentos, são mais frequentes do que qualquer das outras localidades.
> Estudos indiciam a existência clara ( estável e não sazonal) de 15 a 25 indivíduos no grupo das serras algarvias.
> ...



OK, estou convencido pensava que já não havia linces em Portugal, mas parece que afinal ainda há

Eu sou caçador e como tal sei que em alguns locais a população de coelhos tem estado em recuperação. Na reserva de caça onde sou socio não caçamos aos coelhos à 2 anos para estimular o crescimento da população, mas a doença hemorrágica viral ou a mixomatose pode dizimar uma população de coelhos em pouco tempo como já observei em reservas onde estive.
Alguma das populações de lince em Portugal ainda é viavel?. Ou é preferivel tentar capturar os poucos linces que restam e tentar reprodúzi-los em cativeiro?


----------



## belem (9 Set 2008 às 03:23)

*Re: "Libertadas três aves selvagens recuperadas no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela*



MSantos disse:


> OK, estou convencido pensava que já não havia linces em Portugal, mas parece que afinal ainda há
> 
> Eu sou caçador e como tal sei que em alguns locais a população de coelhos tem estado em recuperação. Na reserva de caça onde sou socio não caçamos aos coelhos à 2 anos para estimular o crescimento da população, mas a doença hemorrágica viral ou a mixomatose pode dizimar uma população de coelhos em pouco tempo como já observei em reservas onde estive.
> Alguma das populações de lince em Portugal ainda é viavel?. Ou é preferivel tentar capturar os poucos linces que restam e tentar reprodúzi-los em cativeiro?




Já vi coelhos com mixomatose e os danos são terríveis e mortais.
Contudo agora tem sido feito repovoamento em algumas áreas e vamos ver no que dá.
O Parque Natural da Guadiana, acho-o especialmente bom para o lince-ibérico, dada a disponibilidade de alimento ( vi imensas lebres,coelhos,perdizes e pombos ainda este ano) e habitat propício. 
Eu acho que a única população viável talvez seja a de Monchique, que permanece estável e tem habitat alargado a outras regiões.
Mas claro, vários estudos carecem para confirmar isto. Algumas populações, acho que deveriam ser acompanhadas mais de perto, para se saber se a sua captura para reprodução em cativeiro é viável ou se deve apenas deixá-los à sua sorte ( sou contra isto,mas...).
Acho que deveriam ser utilizadas formas diferentes de monitorização e que deveria haver mais empenho.
Só de pensar na possibilidade da existência de uma população, aqui mesmo perto de Lisboa, na bacia do Rio Sado, custa-me a acreditar que pouco ou nenhum estudo concreto tenha sido feito, sobre isso, pois certos estudos argumentam que lá existem 10 linces, mas ninguém lança dados e medidas definitivos...


----------



## MSantos (9 Set 2008 às 03:32)

*Re: "Libertadas três aves selvagens recuperadas no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela*



belem disse:


> Já vi coelhos com mixomatose e os danos são terríveis e mortais.
> Contudo agora tem sido feito repovoamento em algumas áreas e vamos ver no que dá.
> O Parque Natural da Guadiana, acho-o especialmente bom para o lince-ibérico, dada a disponibilidade de alimento ( vi imensas lebres,coelhos,perdizes e pombos ainda este ano) e habitat propício.
> Eu acho que a única população viável talvez seja a de Monchique, que permanece estável e tem habitat alargado a outras regiões.
> ...



Em pesquisas que fiz na net, tambem já tinha tido conhecimento dessa possivel população e linces no vale do Sado. 
A minha reserva fica perto do vale do Sado, fica no Sul do concelho de Montemor e pelo menos lá têm coelhos com fartura, e para já bastente saudaveis e não vão ser caçados esta época de caça.
A zona de Mertola é provavelmente uma das zonas onde a população de coelhos e lebres é mais numerosa.


----------



## belem (9 Set 2008 às 03:42)

*Re: "Libertadas três aves selvagens recuperadas no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela*



MSantos disse:


> Em pesquisas que fiz na net, tambem já tinha tido conhecimento dessa possivel população e linces no vale do Sado.
> A minha reserva fica perto do vale do Sado, fica no Sul do concelho de Montemor e pelo menos lá têm coelhos com fartura, e para já bastente saudaveis e não vão ser caçados esta época de caça.
> A zona de Mertola é provavelmente uma das zonas onde a população de coelhos e lebres é mais numerosa.



Curiosamente a zona do parque natural de Guadiana que visitei, foi perto de Mértola e posso confirmar isso na íntegra!


----------



## belem (9 Set 2008 às 03:46)

*Re: "Libertadas três aves selvagens recuperadas no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela*

http://lynxpardinus.naturlink.pt/lince_no_sado.html


----------



## psm (9 Set 2008 às 06:59)

*Re: "Libertadas três aves selvagens recuperadas no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela*



belem disse:


> Já vi coelhos com mixomatose e os danos são terríveis e mortais.
> Contudo agora tem sido feito repovoamento em algumas áreas e vamos ver no que dá.
> O Parque Natural da Guadiana, acho-o especialmente bom para o lince-ibérico, dada a disponibilidade de alimento ( vi imensas lebres,coelhos,perdizes e pombos ainda este ano) e habitat propício.
> Eu acho que a única população viável talvez seja a de Monchique, que permanece estável e tem habitat alargado a outras regiões.
> ...







Acerca dos coelhos eles  conseguem posperar, mas tudo é devido á introdução de coelhos vacinados pelas associativas, contudo no sitio onde os vejo as piores das doenças é a  tão falada, e como referida acima a miximatose, e a toxoplasmose. Os coelhos como alimento na cadeia alimentar são muito importantes não só para o lince mas para as aves de rapina no geral(já vi uma aguia de asa redonda a comer um coelho).


Devo salientar de que eu não gosto de caça, e uma das razões é o facto de não haver o civismo por parte dos caçadores, e dou o exemplo do não respeitar as distancias de quando estão a caçar para as residencias, entre outros factores, mas ai estou divergir do tema, mas nem tudo é negativo e o ponto que referi da vacinação dos coelhos e sua introduçã se deve às associativas.


----------

